# A new guessing game contest with a prize from Nissa!



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I thought since I own a party supply/candy store that it would be fun to give this contest a candy theme. Each day, for five days, I'll list two clues for a famous candy. At the end of the five days when the first person guesses all five candies correctly, and the bonus question at the end, you'll win either a harness vest or a dress made by Nissa and I. Please PM me with your answers and I promise to keep very good track. The bonus question will be posted at 8:00 p.m. CST next Sunday. The winner will be announced as soon as there is a winner. Good luck and thanks for playing!

Note:  These types of candy can be old or new and all are famous.

Tuesday: *Life Savers*

Clue #1: Introduced in 1912 in peppermint flavor.

Clue #2: It would be 22 years before the next flavor is introduced in this still famous candy.

Wednesday: *Good and Plenty*

Clue #1: Introduced in the 1890's.

Clue #2: One of the oldest branded candies still in existence in the U.S.

Clue #3: Come in the color pink.

Thursday: *Tootsie Rolls* (a lot of you guessed Hershey Bars)

Clue #1: Like Wednesday's clues, this candy was also introduced in the 1890's.

Clue #2: In WWII this candy was produced as part of soldier rations and loved by the troops.

Clue #3: Made not to melt easily.

Friday: *Red Hots *(most people guessed gum drops)

Clue #1: Developed in the early 1930's.

Clue #2: This candy continues to adorn cupcakes and gingerbread houses.

Clue #3: Mostly found in the same rectangle box they were originally sold in and can still be found at the movie theatre candy counter.

Saturday: *Star Bursts*

Clue #1: Introduced in the very early 1960's.

Clue #2: Provides 50% of the daily value of vitamin C.

*NOTE: Additional clues added for Wed. & Thurs. to help a little more. Changes are allowed until the bonus question is added on Sunday.*


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I loved the last contest, but this one is much sweeter!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I know, I know!!!!!!! :chili:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jul 14 2009, 07:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805248


> I know, I know!!!!!!! :chili:[/B]


Good cause I have NO idea :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I really want to win !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

That picture of the candy made my mouth water! LOL 

P.S. I love your new siggy!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh gosh I LOVE candy! I swear I can't let a single day go by without having a little bit of something from the Candy foodgroup!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm going to try harder this time, I got lost the last time. 
This is one of my favorite subjects so I should do better.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Okay, I'm going to give it a try this time. :biggrin:


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

What a tasty little contest!!!!!

Good luck, everyone!

I should have Elliott's pic up by Thursday in his new beachy vest! What a wonderful outfit Kim (and Nissa) made for him. He is sooooooooooooo proud!
Just call him my little scuba man! LOL


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I can see I've got to make these questions more difficult!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Wednesday has now been added. Good luck!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

ooh, ooh, I think I know no. 2 as I do believe next to Twizzlers it is my all time favorite candy in the whole world - and they better never ever stop making it!!!! 

Linda


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Hmmm, you've really stumped me with this one! :confused1: My guess was probably way off! :blush:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Tuesdays I'm pretty sure I got right... I just sent todays in and after sending it a lightbulb went off and I realized another brand that was out before that.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jul 15 2009, 08:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805861


> Tuesdays I'm pretty sure I got right... I just sent todays in and after sending it a lightbulb went off and I realized another brand that was out before that. [/B]


Same here, I think.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jul 15 2009, 08:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805518


> I can see I've got to make these questions more difficult! [/B]


More difficult! :smpullhair: I'm already stumped on the first two. :brownbag:


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

I think I'm being dumb today, but each new clue is about the same candy, correct?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: I think I know it......


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (ablack @ Jul 15 2009, 09:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805905


> I think I'm being dumb today, but each new clue is about the same candy, correct?[/B]


Each day is about a different candy.


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

ok, i get that now


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jul 14 2009, 04:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805242


> I thought since I own a party supply/candy store that it would be fun to give this contest a candy theme. Each day, for five days, I'll list two clues for a famous candy. At the end of the five days when the first person guesses all five candies correctly, and the bonus question at the end, you'll win either a harness vest or a dress made by Nissa and I. Please PM me with your answers and I promise to keep very good track. The bonus question will be posted at 8:00 p.m. CST next Sunday. The winner will be announced as soon as there is a winner. Good luck and thanks for playing!
> 
> Note: These types of candy can be old or new and all are famous.
> 
> ...


Kim,

Do you have a set time you post the new question/clues? I seem to find them the following day.  These contests are fun!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Thursday's clues have been added! Good Luck!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Additional clues added for Wed. & Thurs. to help a little more. Changes are allowed until the bonus question is added on Sunday.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Friday Added! Good luck!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Saturday added! Good Luck!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Final question coming tonight at 8:00 p.m. CST


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

we're pulling out of this one Kim - we won't be here tonight - Hunter's Great Grandma wants us to stay over at her place for dinner . Good luck everyone on winning something sweet for your sweets!!!!

Erin


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

BONUS QUESTION POSTED


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Is there more to come???


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

And the winner is..... No one! :HistericalSmiley: The suspense is a killer. Come on Kim, tell us soon!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jul 19 2009, 08:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807519


> And the winner is..... No one! :HistericalSmiley: The suspense is a killer. Come on Kim, tell us soon![/B]



No winner yet!!! This is harder for people then I thought it would be!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jul 19 2009, 05:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807520


> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jul 19 2009, 08:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807519





> And the winner is..... No one! :HistericalSmiley: The suspense is a killer. Come on Kim, tell us soon![/B]



No winner yet!!! This is harder for people then I thought it would be!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Aww man! That means I missed one or two.. or 6


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

I got all but one I believe... maybe two. What happens if noone gets all of them? Do you do the next best?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Ah, I noticed you posted the first 5 days. I missed Red Hots.

Dang!


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

Congrats Vanitysmom! This was trickier than it looks


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh a winner!!! Good Work Vanitysmom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
When this contest first started I thought ...OK this is going to be "easy" ....  however.. it WAS fun!!! 
Thanks Kim for doing these contests!!


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

I loved this game. So, when is the next one? Do you always do the contests? Or is it for anyone to start?


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jul 19 2009, 08:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807528


> Ahhh a winner!!! Good Work Vanitysmom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> When this contest first started I thought ...OK this is going to be "easy" ....  however.. it WAS fun!!!
> Thanks Kim for doing these contests!![/B]


You are quite welcome! I love doing it and am already trying to think of a theme for the next contest! arty:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah for Vanity's Mom !!!!! :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: 

:cheer: That was a great game Kim!!! :ThankYou: :cheer: 

I loved playing it!!! The suspense was too much for me at the end.... :smheat: 

and now I am hungry for some candy!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

It was a very tricky guessing game but it was fun. I have sent Fiona the measurements for my hubby's girl, Eve. I will post a picture when the prize comes.

Thank you.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Jul 19 2009, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807534


> Yeah for Vanity's Mom !!!!! :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> :cheer: That was a great game Kim!!! :ThankYou: :cheer:
> 
> ...


I'm sitting here eating Jelly Belly's just to celebrate a successful contest! :cheer:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

:celebrate - fireworks: CONGRATS VANITYSMOM!!! :celebrate - fireworks: 




Now Kim, were all waiting for the next fun, fun contest!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, darn it...I'm too late! I probably wouldn't have gotten it right anyway...lol! 

Congratulations, Vanity's Mom! :cheer: 

Kim, thanks for such a fun contest! :aktion033: I'm sure I gave you a chuckle more than once with some of the answers I came up with!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Gosh I missed this whole contest until today. How did I manage that? Congratulations Vanitysmom.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Yea Kim for doing this and 

Congratulations Vanitysmom


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Congrats. I can't wait to see the vest Kim sews up!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

how did i miss this ????? :smcry: congrats vanitysmum


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrats to the winner!!!! I can't wait to see what beautiful creation is your prize


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations!!!! I can't wait to see what the wonderful prize will be. 

And, I can't believe I missed tootsie rolls! Well, that one and a couple of others! lol

Linda


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

Thank you soooo much!!! This was soooo fun!!! Thank you!!!!!! :wub:


----------

